# Brazil´s Top skyline



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Brazil is one of the countries with the most number of skylines in the World, maybe it comes second only after the United States. From buzzling Sao Paulo to impressive Rio de Janeiro and futuristic Brasilia the streets of the brazilian cities have two things in common, hot girls and dozens of highrises. Although some countries in South America are ahead Brazil in high, no one can match Brazils massive cities, known as the concrete jungles of South America.

Since the "Best South American skyline" thread its only about capital cities, leaving the most important Brazilian cities out of the poll, and this kind of threads are common in the forum this days, I decided to create this thread to appriciate the skylines of the South American Giant.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sao Paulo* 17.8 million inhabitants



















*Rio de Janeiro* 11.2 million inhabitants



















*Belo Horizonte* 6.4 million inhabitants









*Brasilia* 4.5 million inhabitants


----------



## felipevarig787 (May 24, 2008)

São Paulo certainly!!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Sao Paulo is quite impressive but their are other skylines that come out more harmonously like Fortaleza or Recife. Rio de Janeiro´s downtown is beautiful and its southern districts have an excellent skyline that matches almost perfectly with the natural background.

In some pictures Belo Horizonte looks like a mini-Sao Paulo.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

I think Curitiba is quite nice but Sao Paulo definitely is the best. 
Rio has the most stunning landscape.

Curitiba:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ceciliarojas/3564465513/

Sao Paulo:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/z0s0/3824207627/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/z0s0/3824207313/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/florex/2340145442/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schray/387419182/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wernizh/3460297572/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tadeupereira/360081043/

Rio de Janeiro:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/3408075494/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/allerleirau/3011102376/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xjetflyer2001/2902627546/


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

Sao Paulo skyline is the most impressive, followed by Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful pictures Eduardo, specially the last one from Rio.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ive always liked Porto Alegre


----------



## jowmatrix (Aug 16, 2008)

Brazilian cities are unique, with some familiar aspects between them.


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

The photo "showing" Belo Horizonte is not from there. It isn't even by the shore.

It's another Brazilian city.


----------



## o nomade (May 19, 2006)

sebvill said:


> *Belo Horizonte* 6.4 million inhabitants


^^
This photo is from Belém, PA.

*Belo Horizonte is this...*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

My mistake, I knew there was something weird with that picture but I thought maybe a huge river pass near Belo Horizonte.

Belem is great too then.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Porto Alegre*










*Recife*


















*Fortaleza*









*Salvador de Bahia*










*Curitiba*









*Sao Paulo*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## MRPH (Jun 3, 2008)

Salvador?


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

I like Salvador too, the downtown region is properly zoned. Most of the rest of the other cities are jammed with random apartment towers with maybe a small cluster of office towers randomly throughout the city.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Make a threadh and poses a time pictures of all the cities, if not know, did not...


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Why don't you post some pics yourselves?

Salvador da Bahia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wernizh/3476218637/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveruk/3075287898/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2937780807/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/189414284/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveruk/3074464381/


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry I didnt realize the picture of Salvador couldnt be seen I just change it to a new one I hope everybody can see, my mistake. Anyway the first picture of Eduardo is a good one to appricate the city´s skyline.

PS: thanks Eduardo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

One more of Salvador


----------



## sofarfromhere (Dec 2, 2011)

*Difícil de escolher. Gostei de Recife, Ceará, Rio e São Paulo.
Engraçado ler posts tipo: "Skyline da cidade tal é a mais bonita sem sombra de dúvida".Aí Vc. olha no perfil do cara e nota que ele mora na cidade a qual elogia tanto.:lol:
:lol::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Hourglassnebula (Aug 14, 2015)

Balneário Camboriú for me


----------



## evaidealiza (Apr 21, 2016)

One more of Rio de Janeiro


----------



## tomas2013 (Dec 5, 2014)

rio de janeiro the best skyline


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

The biggest and best is my small town.
Castelo-Espirito Santo -37.000 hbs.




























Recife has the most beautiful skyline of cities.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

São Paulo is the best Brazilian's skyline!! For sure!!!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

My favorite Brazilian skyline is that of *Balneário Camboriú*.

Stormy sunset. by Pablo Reinsch, on Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ I agree with you! BC is one of my favorite, but i still prefer SP..:cheers:


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

São Paulo for sure.

I like Rio, Recife, Salvador as well.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Rio's skyline is the best because of its diversity, imho.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Aerial views of *Curitiba, Brasil*, from the airplane/landing:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Jaboatão dos Guararapes:*

Vista de Jaboatão dos Guararapes. by Julio Cesar Candido, on Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

*AT NIGHT*

*SÃO PAULO*


Sao Paulo Skyline by JJLeite, no Flickr

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


Downtown Rio de Janeiro at twilight, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, no Flickr

*
BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ*


GHFotografia0015.jpg by Gilberto Ismar Hartmann, no Flickr

*RECIFE*

Mais uma noite linda no Recife. by Thales Paiva, no Flickr


----------

